# Photography on the Titanic



## AuraTodd (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi I thought I would share this, I hope you didn't mind.  There's more to the Titanic then the disaster.  Did you know there was a ginger cat on board?  Also lots of rats and a few dogs.

http://www.titanicphotographs.com/

100 Years Later: A Snapshot of Life on the Titanic

The Father Browne SJ Photographi


----------



## Woodsman (Oct 16, 2015)

Extremely interesting, but I love old photos and had not seen many of these before.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 16, 2015)

I took the wifey to see the movie of the titanic when it was first released and all though it was a fictionalized account of the sinking of the titanic, I don't think there was a dry eye in the whole theater.I admit, I had a hard time containing my emotions as well. Thanks for sharing.Very interesting indeed.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow, thank you for posting that. Some incredible photos there!
I do like reading the books first, but in the movie Titanic, there is a scene I love.
When the 'old' Rose is describing first stepping onto the Titanic, she says
Sic:
'you could still smell the fresh paint, the linens had never been slept in, and the China had never been used..'
That's the detail you normally only get in a book. Good movie for such a disaster!


----------

